# Field portion of bmq



## brandnew (4 Sep 2014)

I'm heading off to St. Jean shortly. I understand that bmq has been shortened to 12 weeks. Is it 1 or 2 weeks in the field now?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Zulopol (4 Sep 2014)

(ignore)


----------



## brandnew (4 Sep 2014)

The answers I found in the search I did were conflicting. (which is why I posted the question) Thanks in advance for any relevant input,


----------



## McPhee (6 Sep 2014)

It is now two weeks.  At Farnham week 9 in the shacks, then back week 11 in the biv and FOB.  Fri you return you will be prepping for parade likely.


----------



## Traintosucceed (7 Sep 2014)

Week 8, this will be used to teach you the basics for week 11 in the field, you will stay in the shacks. The 13 km rucksack march is also in week 8. Come week 11 the majority of everything you learned throughout your entire basic field related will be put to the test. You'll do two days in the biv and two days in the FOB. I loved the field. It was the best part of my entire basic. Worry about the weeks leading up to it and avoiding counselings and injuries, not the field itself.


----------

